# Litchfield Version 5 software update - Ecutek Phase 5



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

*Litchfield Version 5 engine and gearbox software update powered by Ecutek*









*More power, greater control, better economy and improved safety*

After much anticipation we can finally release the details of the latest Ecutek GTR RaceROM software that we will use as the bases of our Stage upgrade kits. As with the previous software versions we have been having been working closely with Ecutek on these new features and we have been Beta testing the new maps for some time.










This has been an amazing effort from the whole Ecutek team who have been working for months to get this latest software released.










This new update comes in two parts the first is Ecutek’s improved software which allows us to improve all aspects of our custom calibrations. The second element is applying all of the new data we have learnt from our state of the art Maha dyno to provide our customers with the very best calibrations available.










Combined our Version 5 software upgrade represents a significant improvement for all power levels.

*New for Version 5*

Ecutek have listened to our requests for additional Nissan OE maps to be unearthed and defined to allow us to tune our varied mix of GTRs more completely. We now have greater access to Nissan’s idle control maps to improve the engines idle stability when fitted with larger injectors or throttle bodies. Similarly we now have additional control over the fuel injectors during transient throttle states. However the real power of Ecutek’s software comes from their unique custom maps features which allows us to develop our own unique setups. This lead us to develop our enhanced boost control, our popular Litchfield Traction Control and engine safety trips to name a few features. 

Version 5 sees these map features further enhanced with an increased number of Custom map slots, inputs and output options.

We have worked to develop these unique new features which are available on both our standard and Motorsport RaceROM files:
•	Increased power in all Stage upgrade maps
•	Improved Boost control resolution over Nissan OE and the new simplified Ecutek setup to allow finer control
•	Improved fuel control for sharper throttle response and greater economy.
•	Reduced soot on all tuned files with and without larger injectors
•	WRC derived Litchfield Anti Lag with individual cylinder shutdown for greater “Pops & Bangs” effect (Motorsport ROM)
•	Selectable Fuel cut on gearshifts for more dramatic visual effects during shifting (Motorsport ROM) 
•	3D Per Gear Boost targets to optimise the performance in each gear for every Stage of tune
•	Updated Litchfield Traction Control with additional inputs and G-Sensor monitoring
•	New Litchfield Launch Control settings to suit each Stage of tune (as prove at TOTB 2015)
•	Revised Rolling Launch setup (Motorsport ROM)
•	Enhanced Engine safety trips for Engine Oil Pressure, fuel trim limits and boost errors
•	Fuel Pressure trip option (when used with Litchfield Fuel Pressure sensor)
•	Engine warmup protection
•	Flex Fuel option for running higher octane E85 fuel (when used with Flex Fuel sensor)
•	12 Injector control for big power builds that have maxed out even large injectors
•	Simplified Valet Mode for improved vehicle security
•	Gearbox software updated with additional Nismo inspired improvements
•	Gearbox Autoshift feature adjusted to suit each Stage upgrades power band.
•	Faster gearbox down changes and double downshifts
•	Updated Super R mode for faster upshift changes










*How will Version 5 affect Litchfield customers?*
The sheer number of changes and development work that has gone into our version 5 software means that it is a significant upgrade to all our levels of tune.

As with our version 4 software we provide two separate types of ECU settings; a normal Stage upgrade road calibration and a more extreme Motorsport variant.

Our new Motorsport ROM is for those customers that are looking to track or take part in competition events with their GTR. This ROM will include a number of new Version 5 features which will be uniquely setup for each customer’s car. As many of the new features have the potential to put more strain on the drivetrain we thought it sensible to offer a more dedicated calibration.

For the majority of customers we offer most of the new features including safety trims, increased resolution, improved Launch and traction control as standard.

The Litchfield Traction Control (LTC) worked superbly and was extremely popular in version 4 but with the added power of the latest Ecutek software we’re looking to move things on again. Beta versions have proved successful and we are working with our development driver, and World Touring Car Champion, Rob Huff to further improve the setup in version 5.










As with all our previous versions we provide 4 distinct switchable maps to account for fuel quality and the performance the driver requires. Target boost levels will be selectable in all maps to further customise the setup.

*How much will Litchfield Version 5 cost?*

The new software is available now for all new bookings. All new custom calibrations to standard cars will be the same £500 + VAT (£600 including VAT) as before. 

For existing customers we have decided to offer the latest engine software update for £200 + VAT for all our entire Stage 1-4 customers when combined with a service or additional work. Customers with ProECU cables already will also be able to take advantage of this offer remotely so please contact us to make arrangements to suit you.

With the software being so different we would recommend a custom tune on our Dyno which we will do at a reduced and fixed rate of £120 + VAT including before and after graphs. 

Stage 5+ customers may need to pay for additional dyno usage depending on the time require to tune such a high power car for all the different boost levels and build specification options available. 

New gearbox tuning will be priced as before at £250 + VAT and updates to previous Litchfield tuned gearbox files will still be free of charge.

More information has been placed on our website and we'll continue to update in the coming days. 

Examples of the gains available with the Ecutek Flex fuel coding










Below is an example of our new boost control carefully controlling engine torque on a Stage 4 map










We are now able to share this exciting new software and we look forward in improving your enjoyment of the GTR even further 

Please feel free to contact us at any time with any questions or arrange a booking

Kind Regards

Litchfield Team


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like a massive upgrade, well done guys.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice will the fuel cut gearshifts be something enabled on just say 95 map like the pnb's


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Nice will the fuel cut gearshifts be something enabled on just say 95 map like the pnb's


Fuel cut during gear changes sounds awesome. Interested in this too.


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hmmmmm, I'm in on 2 Oct for some work so it might be rude not to take advantage of this being a Stage One already? Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

For customers with downpipes who want to spit flames (that'll be 99% then  ) then the Fuel cut helps and looks ridiculous on the dyno but I haven't measured it on the road and dyno yet to see if there is actually any performance benefit.

We would install in other maps if requested but at the moment I would just leave it in map 95 for the occasional use. We are working on a more sympatric Anti lag option that will hopefully avoid turning your turbos into soup 

Regards

Iain


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> For customers with downpipes who want to spit flames (that'll be 99% then  ) then the Fuel cut helps and looks ridiculous on the dyno..
> Iain


Any footage?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r9D7z9FDlVI


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r9D7z9FDlVI


That looks way better and less chavy than pops and bangs


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Iain I've not long had my car stage 4.25 dyno tuned with yourselves and it made 666bhp would I notice any Improvements from the new software?

I'm not into the pops and bang stuff but the reduced soot would interest me, is it a noticeable drop?

Actually if the fuel cut off is only on the 95ron map it would be kinda cool


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Great work!!


----------



## nimz (Oct 27, 2007)

Litchfield said:


> For customers with downpipes who want to spit flames (that'll be 99% then  ) then the Fuel cut helps and looks ridiculous on the dyno but I haven't measured it on the road and dyno yet to see if there is actually any performance benefit.
> 
> We would install in other maps if requested but at the moment I would just leave it in map 95 for the occasional use. We are working on a more sympatric Anti lag option that will hopefully avoid turning your turbos into soup
> 
> ...


Hi Iain, I have had a good read of your post and race rom 5 looks awesome. I have stage 4.25 at the moment and have pops and bangs but would love flames as well. I'm happy with the map I have already so can this be added to what I have or will it need a full remap? Also I'm a tad confused how the fuel cut works because I always thought you needed an ignition cut and the fuel still going in for big flames.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Rob, as your car was tuned recently on the dyno then there won't be any really power gains in peak numbers (as some of the new maps were already being used with our most recent Version4 patches) but there will be some more subtle improvements in things like per gear boost control and the transient fuelling etc. We will also be able to apply some of the new custom features like the revised safety trips and new traction control with the extra map slots available.
Combined with the free gearbox software its a worthwhile update.

The soot reduction should be noticeable on all cars but some are worse than others to being with. Some larger injector cars have nothing, most have just a grey haze but a handful are bad. I expect improvements in all of them.

Nimz, you'll need to move onto the new version 5 patch to have the fuel cut along with the other features so it will cost £240 inc. VAT for the full remap. We already cut ignition timing on the P&B's map on our version 4 software but combined you get a bigger effect as the new Ecutek software doesn't cut all the fuel at once. When was you car last tuned by us? There might be a big step in performance from our 4.25 tunes as recent as 4/5 months ago.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Litchfield said:


> Rob, as your car was tuned recently on the dyno then there won't be any really power gains in peak numbers (as some of the new maps were already being used with our most recent Version4 patches) but there will be some more subtle improvements in things like per gear boost control and the transient fuelling etc. We will also be able to apply some of the new custom features like the revised safety trips and new traction control with the extra map slots available.
> Combined with the free gearbox software its a worthwhile update.
> 
> The soot reduction should be noticeable on all cars but some are worse than others to being with. Some larger injector cars have nothing, most have just a grey haze but a handful are bad. I expect improvements in all of them.
> ...


Thanks for the info Iain, answered a few of my questions as well. I only had my Stage 4.25 done at yours a couple of weeks ago , made 674/607.

My bangs map is pretty awesome already !! constant flames and crackles but I do like the look of the fuel cut gear changes :chuckle: (Tunnel runs !!!!) and the other improvements of course !!

Booked in for a service in a couple of weeks so see you guys soon.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I only asked a couple of weeks ago about a bespoke RR map tweak on MY10 stage 1, where I was advised, I wouldn't really see any advantage over my current V4 racerom stage 1 map.

Would I see any noticeable advantage on a 'lowly' V4 racerom stage 1 map?
I do do the very occasional track day, nothing extreme but I guess the TC & gearbox would be advantageous!

Oh & to add, I do get quite a bit of soot on initial full throttle!


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Litchfield said:


> Rob, as your car was tuned recently on the dyno then there won't be any really power gains in peak numbers (as some of the new maps were already being used with our most recent Version4 patches) but there will be some more subtle improvements in things like per gear boost control and the transient fuelling etc. We will also be able to apply some of the new custom features like the revised safety trips and new traction control with the extra map slots available.
> Combined with the free gearbox software its a worthwhile update.
> 
> The soot reduction should be noticeable on all cars but some are worse than others to being with. Some larger injector cars have nothing, most have just a grey haze but a handful are bad. I expect improvements in all of them.
> ...


Thanks Iain ill upgrade in December when I have my next service ask Neil to pencil it in for me. Will I have to go back on the dyno?


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a stage 2 but thinking of going to 4.25 what costs would be involved to go to this with the new software as well?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Funbobby said:


> I have a stage 2 but thinking of going to 4.25 what costs would be involved to go to this with the new software as well?


There's a table on Iain's website which shows the differential upgrade prices (don't have the link to hand)


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes Ive seen the table just wondered with the new software and dyno runs what I'm looking at all inc ?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't seem to see any lower Stage comparisons, only Stage 4/5


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

great work!!!, I look forward to getting the many great new features and improvements, and more cheeky power.. stage 4.25 (downpipes) looks around 680-700bhp? or am I incorrect?

thanks!


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I can't seem to see any lower Stage comparisons, only Stage 4/5


I would guess because at below stage 4 you will be limited by the injectors.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like time to upgrade from V2 EcuTek I'm running.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Iggy, you'll get around and extra 10 bhp on a Stage1 file, we're going to release and updated webpage for all the new Stage upgrade changes and power improvements shortly. I'm pretty confident we'll remove the soot as well. 

There is more information on our website here: nissan_gtr_ecu_v5 - Litchfield Motors

Rob, You don't need to go back onto the dyno but I would recommend a check, we can talk about the price for this. But do you want to risk not having a 666bhp figure 

Funbobby, changing from Stage 2 to the latest Stage 4 with downpipes and using the latest software will cost £2,638 inc. VAT fitted.

Anders, I think we can safely say your car will feel a bit different in the next few days


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Litchfield said:


> Iggy, you'll get around and extra 10 bhp on a Stage1 file, we're going to release and updated webpage for all the new Stage upgrade changes and power improvements shortly. I'm pretty confident we'll remove the soot as well.
> 
> There is more information on our website here: nissan_gtr_ecu_v5 - Litchfield Motors
> 
> ...


Great news an extra 10 bhp on a Stage One, I'm in 2 Oct so will look forward to the drive home! Possibly, we could see some Stage One cars hitting the 600 mark? If they haven't already??


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

for stage customers the pricing isn't clear - £200+vat for a straight reflash - but if I want the map tweaked another £120+vat for the dyno time?

What if I already have a tweaked map, would the reflash overwrite that?

Simon


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahh on a second look, i see the graphs are with a chunk of ethanol thrown in, what about us that only use normal pump fuels like vpower/momentum 99? Are we looking at much gains in power with the new ecutek 5? stage 4.25.. Or am i misreading it? thanks


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Huzzy, we’ve always found it better to under quote and over perform 

Simon sorry if it isn’t very clear, I'll try to explain in more detail but feel free to call anytime if you have any questions.

If you have a Litchfield tune and would like to move to Version 5 with no hardware changes we will charge £200+vat. This will be checked and tweaked on the road. There has been a huge amount of time, effort and expense gone into our ecu maps. Previously we have not charged for going from Version 3 to Version 4 (we did a little bit for the V4 Motorsport ROM) but it is a lot of work to update each Ecu type with the latest software as everything has to be built from scratch and each car will need to be checked after programming.

If you have a Litchfield Stage 1-4 tune and would like to move to a higher level of tune with additional parts (i.e Stage 2 to Stage 4) then we charge the same as before which is £250+vat as part of the package.

We would recommend Stage 4 or about (but all benefit) having some time on the dyno where we can fine tune the car further. We’ll do this at a fixed price of £120+vat (we usually charge £120+vat per hour) and typically it will take around 2-3hrs. You will of cause get the graphs at the end of the mapping session.

Chrono's we’ll be updating all our Stage upgrade power levels soon now we have had plenty of cars across the dyno with our later software revisions but conservatively a Stage 4 car with downpipes will make around 650-660bhp. More if you have an intercooler or later model years


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Iain, you've given lots of information but not answered the question I was actually asking 

I have a stage 2 v4 Ecuteck that has been on your dyno to have the map custom tweaked.

Question 1 - if I just go for the V5 upgrade will this "wipe out" that custom tweaking

Question 2 - if I want V5 and a custom tweaking while staying on stage 2 hardware would that be the £200 for the v5 upgrade and an addition £120 for the dyno time.

I just want to be aware of how much money I need to pinch from my penny jar...


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The answer to question 1 is it will and it won't   I'll be able to copy across your previously optimised fuel and ignition maps and the boost targets will be somewhere close but as lots of the little settings have changed it will benefit from double checking. I wouldn't expect the peak figures to be any higher and as it was dyno tuned not long ago its probably just worth tweaking on the road. So it will be £200+vat.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, So here's linneys racerom 5 video of flame on upshift (fuel cut gear shifts), one of the ecutek 5 new features.. I hope it works this well, when I get my version 5 installed!

its very cool!! obviously it would be on one of your selectable maps. (so turn on/off function)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9D7z9FDlVI&feature=youtu.be&t=19s


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I am happy with cobb. Repeat 10 times.

What doesn't help is that my car is with Litchfields right now. 

I don't want flames or extra power. Repeat 10 times.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I am happy with cobb. Repeat 10 times.
> 
> What doesn't help is that my car is with Litchfields right now.
> 
> I don't want flames or extra power. Repeat 10 times.


repeat repeat.. i did'nt want flames either, til i saw linneys video.,. now that looks like fun!!!

tho the pops and bangs video wasnt as entertaining, more like a mild cough or sneeze.. ... sorry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rh9H-KZu6I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Ok, So here's linneys racerom 5 video of flame on upshift (fuel cut gear shifts), one of the ecutek 5 new features.. I hope it works this well, when I get my version 5 installed!
> 
> its very cool!! obviously it would be on one of your selectable maps. (so turn on/off function)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9D7z9FDlVI&feature=youtu.be&t=19s


That vid looks cool!
I guess you have to be full DE-CAT for flames though?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm surprised each time ecutek release a new version that Litchfield can actually use it to extract more power from the engine. I guess it confirms that mapping is more complex than just inputting the correct timing fuel and boost. It also confirms that an ecu can be more powerful than another.

Helps that the Litchfield dyno gives you empirical evidence of the gains made, other than the butt dyno.

I will resist but tuning these things is just so available and "cheap" that it makes me want another.

This week I was about to spend £2500 changing the airbox on a £10,000 m3 for 15bhp (I was doing it for the noise). This thread stopped me pulling they trigger!

Look at that, a Litchfield product post that stopped me spending money. That's a first!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> makes me want another.


Not saying I told you so..


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Back on topic - Rob Huff's car 

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=b9f561832429098696a76ab26a75098f&oe=55F3FD58


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

Great work, Iain and team. Now I have to figure out how to get my car up to your place before DN13. Those fuel cut flames are enticing, but the real benefit for my car will be the soot reduction. Anyone following when I nail it comes away looking like the automotive equivalent of this:

http://www.pennyroll.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Bert-mary-poppins.jpg


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Will you be able to do 2 full power maps one with the fuel cut shifts and one without?


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Will you be able to do 2 full power maps one with the fuel cut shifts and one without?


I wondered that too?
Thanks


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great job done by Iain and rest of the Litchfield team! Look forward to seeing in a weeks time what the very minor mods (4 port boost controller, new actuators) with version 5 SW and remap can do to my paltry 843hp. Wish I could have afforded the EFR upgrade....maybe another few months!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Will you be able to do 2 full power maps one with the fuel cut shifts and one without?


Yes Luke that can be done on request


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Yes Luke that can be done on request


Does this mean that you will get 5 maps.

95, 97, 99, 100 and bespoke.

T


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Ecutek give us 4 map slots we can use along with the ability to use other inputs to trigger custom maps. So you could have map 4(100 in our case) as full power but when you flick an extra switch or set the suspension to Race Mode it would trigger different things.

We usually set our Pops & Bangs maps to work on our lowest power map (95) because you won't want it running all the time especially if you were using the car on track. This way the engine is not being pushed when you start make flames and noise


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing new features, looking forward to upgrade from v4


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

right mini review

EcuTek Release Nissan GT-R RaceROM Phase 5

my map 2 pops works and pops like a trooper! quite aggressive, you can feel it.

strangely enough, where we all claim we don't care about MPG.. well as a side effect, or Ecutek coding it appears to be better on rom 5, 2-3 mpg for me, when cruising if anyone cares.

also gear changes at low speed seem generally less clunky.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you have the gearbox software upgraded then? I assume to the nismo style software?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Did you have the gearbox software upgraded then? I assume to the nismo style software?


Hmmm I didnt ask, but it is less clunky at lower speeds. I shall find out.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Did you have the gearbox software upgraded then? I assume to the nismo style software?





Chronos said:


> Hmmm I didnt ask, but it is less clunky at lower speeds. I shall find out.


I'm having the new software


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I had version 5 added with dyno time this week. Got the car back last night and went for a short spin today...

OMG! It feels like a huge step up in power  I was incredulous at the difference it's made! And the gear changes are so much quicker. It's made my Stage 4.25 feel like a whole new car/animal again!
Incredible mapping work from Ecutek and Litchfield - outstanding effort guys, thank you.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

What version did you change from


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Version 4


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Karls said:


> Version 4


Was your version 4 mapped on the dyno too???

Iain did a v4 to v5 comparison on mine, an extra 14bhp (to 671) and 12 torques (to 614) on a stg 4.25 producing a dead straight torque curve from 2,800 to 5,600.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Standard intercooler or uprated on yours goRt?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Standard intercooler or uprated on yours goRt?


Standard Barry, my11 for clarity

Air temp sensor moved to be charge temp ;-)


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

goRt said:


> Standard Barry, my11 for clarity
> 
> Air temp sensor moved to be charge temp ;-)


Is that a speed density kit?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

colin41 said:


> Is that a speed density kit?


No, just moved the temp sensor for greater accuracy (obviously requires a map change).
I think it's the same as the juke where temp and pressure sensor is combined???


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

goRt said:


> No, just moved the temp sensor for greater accuracy (obviously requires a map change).
> I think it's the same as the juke where temp and pressure sensor is combined???


Yea that's it. I was wondering if it's worth doing but from your figures I'd say yes lol.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Really fancy getting this but it's almost a 1000 mile round trip for me to Litchfields


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

really pleased with my update much smoother and enjoying the stage4


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Kieranrob said:


> Really fancy getting this but it's almost a 1000 mile round trip for me to Litchfields


Remote tuning is available


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> really pleased with my update much smoother and enjoying the stage4


sweet, tell us more....


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> sweet, tell us more....


well as i said for me the gtr was lacking something i was not quite sure want it was??? well now i know  being in the stage 4 650 club feels quite nice to be fair just like the 500 evo club was. 

iain litchfield said my bell housing was fine but the slight noise still annoys the hell out of me. save your money iain said. so no new downpipes this time but i did get a custom road map


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

goRt said:


> Kieranrob said:
> 
> 
> > Really fancy getting this but it's almost a 1000 mile round trip for me to Litchfields
> ...


Interesting I will look more into that cheers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> well as i said for me the gtr was lacking something i was not quite sure want it was??? well now i know  being in the stage 4 650 club feels quite nice to be fair just like the 500 evo club was.
> 
> iain litchfield said my bell housing was fine but the slight noise still annoys the hell out of me. save your money iain said. so no new downpipes this time but i did get a custom road map


ha ha as a lot say, stage 4 is a great stage to be at, probably why it's one of the most popular stages, bang4back power that gives you a lot more mid-top end fun!!

As I've said before, stock R35s mid-top end after owning a 420bhp Evo ,didnt really do it for me, but once stage 4'd. much better!


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

evogeof said:


> well as i said for me the gtr was lacking something i was not quite sure want it was??? well now i know  being in the stage 4 650 club feels quite nice to be fair just like the 500 evo club was.
> 
> iain litchfield said my bell housing was fine but the slight noise still annoys the hell out of me. save your money iain said. so no new downpipes this time but i did get a custom road map


Glad you like the upgrade.... So you'll defo be keeping the car now?

I don't think you really need any more than 650 unless you're doing track and runway events!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

GavinW said:


> Glad you like the upgrade.... So you'll defo be keeping the car now?
> 
> I don't think you really need any more than 650 unless you're doing track and runway events!


well for now anyway :chuckle::chuckle: did see a nice gt3 today


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

If you get bored of stage 4 go find a good b road and see how much time you spend at at WOT. It's enough when you do that...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Jonndogg said:


> If you get bored of stage 4 go find a good b road and see how much time you spend at at WOT. It's enough when you do that...


After driving an AMG G wagon around for the past month (and forgetting how good the GTR actually is), I did exactly this today and boy is it fun overtaking cars through the cotswold countryside in a GTR. Managed to make up 10 minutes on a 40 minute journey according the the Nav.

2 and a half years after buying it and I'm still besotted, I actually struggle to see how anyone could make a better car. That said I do have a hankering for a TVR Tamora with an LS7 engine, 500+bhp and 1000kg....


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

borat52 said:


> After driving an AMG G wagon around for the past month (and forgetting how good the GTR actually is), I did exactly this today and boy is it fun overtaking cars through the cotswold countryside in a GTR. Managed to make up 10 minutes on a 40 minute journey according the the Nav.
> 
> 2 and a half years after buying it and I'm still besotted, I actually struggle to see how anyone could make a better car. That said I do have a hankering for a TVR Tamora with an LS7 engine, 500+bhp and 1000kg....


I went from the West Wales coast to Worcester and back to West Wales (A44 for most of it) yesterday in my stage 4.25 GTR. The performance is outrageous but the steering, braking and dynamics are so far above my expectations as well. I've driven 458, Gallardo Superleggera and R8 V10 on the same road many times and I have no doubt the GTR would leave all of them behind. Managed to knock 70 minutes off the nav predicted time with no suicidal tendencies.

Also I have to congratulate Litchfield on their suspension package, the standard suspension almost put me off buying a GTR when I originally tested one. I was using race mode while pushing on and no fillings were lost or vertebra compressed, just great stability and damping.


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

Just FYI I have a 4.25 with Akra Evo and had 673bhp/619ftlb with V5 (std intercooler)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RossMJS said:


> Just FYI I have a 4.25 with Akra Evo and had 673bhp/619ftlb with V5 (std intercooler)


on what Dyno?? Has anyone had a dyno done, not on litchfields? would be interesting to see if the figures are as good.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chronos said:


> on what Dyno?? Has anyone had a dyno done, not on litchfields? would be interesting to see if the figures are as good.


I have a muhahah dyno on my butt cheeks, more than happy to test any GTR's, no charge.


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> on what Dyno?? Has anyone had a dyno done, not on litchfields? would be interesting to see if the figures are as good.


Litchfield. Feels way smoother and quicker, more linear power, no reason to doubt.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> I have a muhahah dyno on my butt cheeks, more than happy to test any GTR's, no charge.


sorry my feeble mind didn't get your joke.



RossMJS said:


> Litchfield. Feels way smoother and quicker, more linear power, no reason to doubt.


Would be interesting to see tho. How one dyno compares to another with the same car, I suppose every dyno will show slightly different figures? When I got mine Ecutek 5 and road remapped, the car does feel quicker and smoother. so am very happy.

I suppose i should put mine on the dyno ha ha, then put it on litchfields and see what it comes out as. Instead of asking everyone else. :runaway:


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Kieranrob said:


> Really fancy getting this but it's almost a 1000 mile round trip for me to Litchfields


Ditto. Is downloading Phase 5 at home using the Pro Ecu cable possible - especially if you're not a computer whizz like so many on here seem to be?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

zed1 said:


> Ditto. Is downloading Phase 5 at home using the Pro Ecu cable possible - especially if you're not a computer whizz like so many on here seem to be?


any R35 reputable tuner can install Ecutek 5, haven't you guys got one closer?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

version 5 on mine yielded 41bhp on Litchfield dyno without any other mods and without raising boost.

To be fair, it may have been running poorly before, but I was impressed!


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

zed1 said:


> Ditto. Is downloading Phase 5 at home using the Pro Ecu cable possible - especially if you're not a computer whizz like so many on here seem to be?


Am booked in at Litchfield next month am down that way on holiday anyway so thought I would take advantage and get booked in for a service and a few other things cheers


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

zed1 said:


> Ditto. Is downloading Phase 5 at home using the Pro Ecu cable possible - especially if you're not a computer whizz like so many on here seem to be?


Yes, Iain and co can remotely map your car - you have to plug a cable into the obd2 port and go out for a dig, email the log and repeat as requested.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Great thread this is:bowdown1:. 
I finally got the time so Got my stage 4.25 going to Iain on 28th for V5, latest Gearbox s/w and rolling road map. Looking forward to upshift pops and bangs and also actually finding out what my car is pushing out as never had it on the dyne in the 2 years of owning it


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Your car makes good power as is Louie based on your vmax speeds. Will be interested to see your before and after maps. Good luck!


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

*V5*

Came off Cobb to Ecutek today at Litchfields stage 4.25
Before 628 BHp
After 652. BHp 
Result !!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

24bhp. Can you feel any difference? I suspect not in terms of power (unless you have a very delicate bottom :chuckle, but anything else?

And what torque?


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

616 torque 
Gearbox feels smoother around town and the car feels generally more responsive also the traction is a lot less intrusive.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm certainly interested in the traction element. Glad your happy with it.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You thinking about changing over to ecutek Martin ? Ecutek cars seem to have better dyno results but looking at times /videos there is not much in it on the road


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm booked in for the 19th April for V5, Stage 4 with a reported 620bhp, certainly suck as other Stage 4 cars. If I can hit the 650bhp I'd be more than happy but without downpipes maybe 635/640.

Just thinking if I should go for the latest gearbox software, running MY11 now and not sure if I need to purchase a license or not. May save that for my next service..
Has anyone gone from MY11 gearbox software to Ecutek latest? It doesn't sound like a massive difference as the V4 to V5 does. Bear in mind mine is a daily driver and WOT blasts aren't done that often so don't need rapid shifts, tbh I can't see a reason to change if I have to spend £250 on it if the current one is fine for me


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Your car makes good power as is Louie based on your vmax speeds. Will be interested to see your before and after maps. Good luck!


Thanks Mart
Never had the Datsun Dyno'd so will be interesting to see if its around the 650-660hp mark with 600+ torques:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Ecutek RaceROM update 5.1 Nissan GT-R Released

Temporary Server Issue

WE ARE pleased to announce the release of an extensive update to the EcuTek RaceROM for the Nissan GT-R. Hot on the heels of RaceROM Phase 5, this release brings tuners heightened control and greater accuracy in a number of different areas.

And in keeping with our usual policy this update is FREE - no fee, no subscription and no need for additional hardware.
So what's new?
A host of valuable enhancements including....

Boost Controller Lock
A new option to lock the RaceROM Boost Controller across Map Switch modes...

One-Touch Rolling Launch
A whole new style of Rolling Launch with a new activation procedure...

FlexFuel (FF) Wastegate Duty Multiplier
WD can now be adjusted for ethanol content changes..
.
FlexFuel Cranking Multiplier
We've modified the FF cranking multiplier so that it decays gradually...

Ethanol Content Hold
It's now possible to lock the ethanol content parameter above load and rpm thresholds...

Target Air-Fuel Ratio (AFR) Refinement
A much finer resolution is used for the Target AFR live data...

Mass AirFlow (MAF) Scaler
The best solution to problems associated with using a bigger MAF sensor...

Combined Fuel Trims Live Data 
Overall trim values averaged across both cylinder banks and short/long-term adjustments...


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks to Dan & the guys at Litchfield, had the very latest Version 5.1 Ecutek mapped on their dyno today.
Also had the latest version of the Nismo gearbox software & Litchfield TC, with a clutch re-learn.
I don't appear to be having the great plumes of smoke on WOT any longer, which is a bonus. Can clean & polish my exhaust tips & hopefully they should stay clean for longer than a few miles 

Made 602.4bhp with 540lbft torque.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have Cobb and running 816 at wheels on last dyno would like to change to v5 any idea of cost and what the results would be hate the soot at back of car


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Thanks to Dan & the guys at Litchfield, had the very latest Version 5.1 Ecutek mapped on their dyno today.
> Also had the latest version of the Nismo gearbox software & Litchfield TC, with a clutch re-learn.
> I don't appear to be having the great plumes of smoke on WOT any longer, which is a bonus. Can clean & polish my exhaust tips & hopefully they should stay clean for longer than a few miles
> 
> Made 602.4bhp with 540lbft torque.


Well done Ian, that's a great result!

Mines booked in for later in the month for similar work so it's nice and fresh for the trip to Le Mans....hope to reduce the plumes of smoke too!

Si


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Barno1971 said:


> I have Cobb and running 816 at wheels on last dyno would like to change to v5 any idea of cost and what the results would be hate the soot at back of car


It'll cost you are the £650 mark for the v5 license and tune I should think, you would then need the transmission license so that's around about another £250 ish I think (could be slightly more)


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Barno1971 said:


> I have Cobb and running 816 at wheels on last dyno would like to change to v5 any idea of cost and what the results would be hate the soot at back of car


Its not the cobb thats making it smoke its the tune - the excess smoke can be mapped out


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Thanks to Dan & the guys at Litchfield, had the very latest Version 5.1 Ecutek mapped on their dyno today.
> Also had the latest version of the Nismo gearbox software & Litchfield TC, with a clutch re-learn.
> I don't appear to be having the great plumes of smoke on WOT any longer, which is a bonus. Can clean & polish my exhaust tips & hopefully they should stay clean for longer than a few miles
> 
> Made 602.4bhp with 540lbft torque.


Great result bud and also great news re the 5.1 release. I get mine done at Litcho's on the 28th:bowdown1:


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Barno1971 said:


> I have Cobb and running 816 at wheels on last dyno would like to change to v5 any idea of cost and what the results would be hate the soot at back of car


I think it's 250 a licence (ECU and TCM) plus vat plus dyno time (you've obviously got something special there)
Give Iain a bell for accurate costing as stealth maybe more accurate than me (oh the shame)




Stealth69 said:


> It'll cost you are the £650 mark for the v5 license and tune I should think, you would then need the transmission license so that's around about another £250 ish I think (could be slightly more)



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

What sort of stage are you? My car is going for a service Friday.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

That was meant for iggy


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

My signature says it all


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

HUGHS1E said:


> What sort of stage are you? My car is going for a service Friday.


Are you getting the V5 Ecutek RaceRom mapped too?


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

I may do, I'll have a chat once I'm there I'm not sure what version I have at the min


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian tweaked my map last week while there for a service, he didn't mention if he loaded 5.1 tho.

How does the new rolling launch work?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Ian tweaked my map last week while there for a service, he didn't mention if he loaded 5.1 tho.
> 
> How does the new rolling launch work?


Ian said 5.1 was only released on Monday.
Dan did tell me, but as I don't use it I wasn't really paying attention!
It's supposed to be a lot easier though.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> Its not the cobb thats making it smoke its the tune - the excess smoke can be mapped out


Everyone I've spoken to with larger injectors on V5 still have the smoke (on WOT) although its reduced slightly. Mine still does this and the only way around it is SYVECs so I'm told.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

rob2005 said:


> Everyone I've spoken to with larger injectors on V5 still have the smoke (on WOT) although its reduced slightly. Mine still does this and the only way around it is SYVECs so I'm told.


I cannot see anyone getting rid of the smoke totally its the nature of a tuned turbo car running rich to keep it cool - also i am not clued up with ecutek - but i have been following some cobb threads wich have recently unlocked a forced enrichment table + tuning the end of injector table helps quite a bit - i am seeing good results with a breather catch can atm but its early days with limited mileage since fitted


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree after educating myself on the matter I've learned to ignore the 'Diesel and Your cars feked' comments :chuckle::chuckle: Its there for a reason but still looks horrific IMO.

Keep me posted on the catch tank results though, keen to see if this helps.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

rob2005 said:


> Everyone I've spoken to with larger injectors on V5 still have the smoke (on WOT) although its reduced slightly. Mine still does this and the only way around it is SYVECs so I'm told.


On EcuTek 3 and my ID1000 injectors, I had a fair chunk of smoke, but then the move to EcuTek v4 removed a lot of it. It was further reduced by moving to ASNU injectors with a dyno map from Litchfield. Power went up, economy was improved and the car was smoother and livelier. Now, 6 months or so on my previous update to V5, the car puts out less smoke than my previous Syvecs tuned Supra.
You'll get smoke with ID1000s because of the spray pattern. But with the ASNUs, it's all in the tune.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmmm i am using ID1000s


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes it's due to the spray pattern of certain injectors


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Great info, mine was purchases as Stage 4 so I'll have to find out what injectors were fitted by Litchfield and do some digging through the old invoices.

Good chat people!!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

rob2005 said:


> Great info, mine was purchases as Stage 4 so I'll have to find out what injectors were fitted by Litchfield and do some digging through the old invoices.
> 
> Good chat people!!


Litchfield would most likely have fitted the ASNUs


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

unless it was a while ago inwhich case it will be the Bosch/Litchfield 1100 injectors.

I think the mapping plays the biggest part.  People saying it's to do with the pattern is just them regurgitating marketing BS as a new set of injectors are released. Sure they might be a bit better but I don't think it cures the problem.

Noting the above point, I have ID1000's. I touched the rev limiter this morning and it left such a huge plume of smoke in the road. Like a thick pocket of fog :chuckle: Still, adds to the drama!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> I think the mapping plays the biggest part. People saying it's to do with the pattern is just them regurgitating marketing BS as a new set of injectors are released. Sure they might be a bit better but I don't think it cures the problem.


I don't think it is, mate. The ASNU fires a wider fan, the IDs spray more direct. They work better in different applications. The ASNU fan pattern suits the ports of the GT-R head better. 

It's not marketing BS if many people are actually seeing significant improvements.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine were fitted 2013 and just say 1100cc injectors. Any ideas which ones these are?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I was speaking to a well known tuner last year and he told me dont use ASNU thinking you will have less smoke i have ID1000s in my own car and can map it to have zero smoke - Litchfields list bosch injectors - I think ID injectors are modified bosch as well



http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_performance_packs#stage4


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have seen huge amounts of variance in smoke between cars and maps all running the same hardware which is what leads me to my comment. 

I have also seen plenty of comments from people running the asnu and the latest Ecutek where they are still seeing a fair amount of smoke out the back which tells me despite many owners initial claims of a smoke free existance post injector/ECU change, there is still a problem


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Speaking to Ryan Griffiths of Syvecs who I believe had at that time mapped the fastest GTR he says he only uses ASNU, my friend who runs Fearnsport says the diff between ID and ASNU is night and day.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Thanks to Dan & the guys at Litchfield, had the very latest Version 5.1 Ecutek mapped on their dyno today.
> Also had the latest version of the Nismo gearbox software & Litchfield TC, with a clutch re-learn.
> I don't appear to be having the great plumes of smoke on WOT any longer, which is a bonus. Can clean & polish my exhaust tips & hopefully they should stay clean for longer than a few miles
> 
> Made 602.4bhp with 540lbft torque.


s that at the wheels or corrected? and what spec.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

mark r said:


> s that at the wheels or corrected? and what spec.


ignore that....just read your sig !


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

mark r said:


> s that at the wheels or corrected? and what spec.


I'm only Stage 1, so it was corrected.
WHP, was 478.8bhp


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I'm only Stage 1, so it was corrected.
> WHP, was 478.8bhp


impressive for stage 1


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

terry lloyd said:


> I was speaking to a well known tuner last year and he told me dont use ASNU thinking you will have less smoke i have ID1000s in my own car and can map it to have zero smoke


Sensible words I think. 

First why is there black smoke present? Surely it's running rich leading to incomplete combustion.

I absolutely cannot believe that any pattern of any modern injector would have a significant impact on the level of combustion when compared to the actual amount of fuel injected and timing used.

You'd have to have one massive POS injector in the first instance in order to result in that IMHO.

I don't buy it for one moment, all much of a muchness is my personal opinion.

As ever show me a back to back test, mapped by competitors actively trying to reduce smoke. You'll never see it because they know they'll look stupid.

Some silly little video's of spray patterns in a lab shooting over areas far larger than the combustion chamber - plenty of them.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

borat52 said:


> Sensible words I think.
> 
> First why is there black smoke present? Surely it's running rich leading to incomplete combustion.
> 
> ...


When my mate did his course at the California EFI University the guy teaching told and showed them practically that by mapping slightly rich (safe) you dont lose as much power as you think, now no tuner in their right mind is going to map every customers car to the ragged edge as some customer's have no mechanical 'feel' (hearing detonation etc) so a bad batch of fuel and goodbye motor, now map 100 cars and 1 holes a piston etc and guess what yup everyone will talk about the one the let go not the 99 still driving perfect so I can understand a slightly safe map.


----------

